# Who's interested in a carbon fiber trunk lid for B13????



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

On sr20deforum there are people trying to get carbon fiber decklids made for 91-94 B13 Sentra. They want to know how many people are interested. If your interested go to this link and let yourself be heard:



http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39133


Let's see how many people we can get!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*I think I already know a place!!!!*

I think I already know a place that will be carrying a carbon fiber trunk lid for our classic B13 91-94 Sentras! I believe they are called Alter Ego Imports or known as AEI. I went to there web site and they have carbon fiber hoods and trunks for a lot of cars.....under 91-94 Nissan Sentra it shows carbon fiber trunk lid "coming soon" I talked to the owner he said they only work with the best- Fiber Images- so boyz......looks like its only a matter of time before us B13 boyz have a carbon fiber trunk lid to complament our carbonfiber hoods. And thats the bottom line....cause I said so! ^_^ Peace!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

That woulld change the weight distribution again especially if you have the AD22's and the battery box in trunk, you may not want to consider this unless you drag race. I autocross and road race, so I amight not be in favor of this trick, but I would like front fenders that were glass or fiber and we do have the hood. Petition Fiber images for tese parts, the hood is great
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1 hey that web site aeiperformance was a good site. They did show the production of trunk lids comming soon. Can't wait. How much is all this gonna cost? Hopefully no more than $350-$400.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

Javon said:


> How much is all this gonna cost? Hopefully no more than $350-$400. [/B]


doubt it look for it to be in the 500dollar range but hell i think its worth it as for me i got to get the hood 1st then ill see whats up with the trunk


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#////////3*

yea im down with it... my B13 needs to lose a few pounds..


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

yea im down with it...my B13 needs to lose a few pounds...


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd get one......if I don't get the 240.


----------

